# The I'm Addicted To Dvorak Thread



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

THE I'M ADDICTED TO DVORAK THREAD








I've not seen much love for Dvorak on this forum, so I thought I would start a thread for those who love his music.

Incredible composer. His symphonies, symphonic poems, and concertos are so great. Show Dvorak some love here.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Have all his chamber, the 3 concertos and some piano pieces.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Taneyev said:


> Have all his chamber, the 3 concertos and some piano pieces.


Have you heard his symphonies and symphonic poems?


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

I have and love the symphonies (Istvan Kertesz) and overtures & symphonic poems (Rafael Kubelik). 

I love the cello concerto, don't care much for the piano concerto and I've never heard the violin concerto. I also love his piano quintet and the opera Rusalka.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> I have and love the symphonies (Istvan Kertesz) and overtures & symphonic poems (Rafael Kubelik).
> 
> I love the cello concerto, don't care much for the piano concerto and I've never heard the violin concerto. I also love his piano quintet and the opera Rusalka.


I LOVE his Piano Concerto. It's not performed much, but it's good and I enjoy it. His Cello Concerto is unbelievably good.

Are you familiar with the symphonic poem "The Water Goblin"? Do you know the story behind it? Check this out, it's actually quite disturbing:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Water_Goblin

In fact, all of his symphonic poems have disturbing stories.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, I'm familiar with the Water Goblin.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> Yes, I'm familiar with the Water Goblin.


Are you familiar with the story it's based on? Absolutely morbid stuff...I love it!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Water Goblin? That is one of most terrible translations I've ever heard. 

I know only his 9th symphony and slavonic dances by Bernstein.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Aramis said:


> Water Goblin? That is one of most terrible translations I've ever heard.
> 
> I know only his 9th symphony and slavonic dances by Bernstein.




Well indulge us, Aramis with the correct translation.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes, I know all his symphonic poems and symphonies. But I'm addicted to chamber music and have very few symphonics. It's the curse of specialists.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I like his "american" string quartet. Tuneful and beautiful music.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mirror Image said:


> Are you familiar with the story it's based on? Absolutely morbid stuff...I love it!


Before I listen to a symphonic poem I usually read the booklet (or a wikipedia page if there is one) so I know what's going on.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Cmaj7 said:


> I like his "american" string quartet. Tuneful and beautiful music.


Yeah, I like that one also.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> Well indulge us, Aramis with the correct translation.


As you can see in the article you mentioned, the original title was _Vodnik_. Vodnik in Slavic folklore is completely diffrent creature than goblin, especially the western-culture goblin. I think there shouldn't be no translation at all.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vodyanoy


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

I love Dvorak. His symphonies, specially 6-9, but the other ones are also great, the piano quintet, Rusalka, Cert a Kaca (a delightful opera I saw in Prague some years ago), Svatebni Kosile (translated as The spectre's bride, but it actually means something like "the wedding gown"), the cello and violin concerto. Never heard any of his quartets (not even the famous "american"), I looking to it. His music has that brahmsian severity tempered with a quite brilliant czech accent, just love it.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Aramis said:


> As you can see in the article you mentioned, the original title was _Vodnik_. Vodnik in Slavic folklore is completely diffrent creature than goblin, especially the western-culture goblin. I think there shouldn't be no translation at all.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vodyanoy


I know vod means water...is there any translation for hte "nik?"


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

For me one of the most beautiful arias ever....


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> I know vod means water...is there any translation for hte "nik?"


No, "-nik" is like "-er" in english (wander/wanderer, destroy/destroyer).


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

I was listening to his Cello Concerto the other night performed by Gregor Piatigorsky/Charles Munch conducting and man I was completely floored by it. It's such an astonishing piece of music.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

I saw Rusalka in the Mint Opera, Brussels. The production was led by some nordic chap, and the whole decor/lighting/... was just batshit insane. Sex dolls, a 60s bar, a metro, confetti being blasted throughout the audience (cleaning crew won't be too pleased).

People in the same box as me never came back after that travesty, even though musicall it was top quality, as are all Mint productions. (Mint, it's mint... love it)

Love his symphonies and quartets aswell.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Rasa said:


> I saw Rusalka in the Mint Opera, Brussels. The production was led by some nordic chap, and the whole decor/lighting/... was just batshit insane. Sex dolls, a 60s bar, a metro, confetti being blasted throughout the audience (cleaning crew won't be too pleased).
> 
> People in the same box as me never came back after that travesty, even though musicall it was top quality, as are all Mint productions. (Mint, it's mint... love it)
> 
> Love his symphonies and quartets aswell.


"Modern productions" are the main reason why I seldom go to the opera these days. I rather buy DVD's of (usually) more traditional productions.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> I LOVE his Piano Concerto. It's not performed much, but it's good and I enjoy it. His Cello Concerto is unbelievably good.


I also like Dvorak's _*Piano Concerto*_, it's one of my favourites in the genre. Critics say that it's too Beethoven-like for it's own good & never gets off the ground. But I think that there's something special about his piano writing, exactly because it isn't so virtuostic like the other Romantics. It's more intimate. Just listen to the slow movement of his Piano Quintet _'Dumka_.' It's just magical...

I also agree about the Cello Concerto, a pinnacle of writing in that genre. I used to own several versions, now gone, among them one of Rostropovich which was excellent.

I'm not the biggest fan of his symphonies, but I do like _No. 8_ - so full of warmth, vigour and life. His mastery of melody & form reminds me of the abilities of Schubert.

It also must be mentioned that Dvorak was a real inspiration & mentor to younger composers, like Janacek. You can hear Dvorak's influence in Janacek's early works, like the _Suite for Strings_. No wonder, even though they are different, their music is often coupled on cd's and in concert programs.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

The 6th was the only symphony by Dvorak I could say I liked. I love the Furiante movement.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm not a huge fan of the Dvorak symphonies (face it- the 9th is pure cheese), but his string quartets and piano quintets are just great. His knack for melodies tends to get bogged down in the syrup of the orchestra, so the smaller chamber ensembles are the perfect vehicle for his tunes.


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*More Stones to Look Under*

Thank you jhar26 & Aramis for bringing up the Water Goblin. I don't have that - Thanks for the recommendation.

I love to read about that which inspires a work, I'll have to see if I can find some good recordings.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andre said:


> I also like Dvorak's _*Piano Concerto*_, it's one of my favourites in the genre. Critics say that it's too Beethoven-like for it's own good & never gets off the ground. But I think that there's something special about his piano writing, exactly because it isn't so virtuostic like the other Romantics. It's more intimate. Just listen to the slow movement of his Piano Quintet _'Dumka_.' It's just magical...
> 
> I also agree about the Cello Concerto, a pinnacle of writing in that genre. I used to own several versions, now gone, among them one of Rostropovich which was excellent.
> 
> ...


Yeah Andre, that Piano Concerto is great. A very neglected piece in the whole repertoire.

Yes, I'm considering getting that Rostropovich version of Dvorak's Cello Concerto. Rostropovich is just an incredible player.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

I like Dvorak and own the Complete Symphonies, Piano Concerto, Cello Concerto, American Quartet, Requiem & Stabat Mater. My favourite works by Dvorak are the 4th & 9th Symphonies and The Song To The Moon from Rusalka - I really need to listen to Dvorak a bit more though, I havent listened to anything by him in months.. .


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

C71 said:


> I like Dvorak and own the Complete Symphonies, Piano Concerto, Cello Concerto, American Quartet, Requiem & Stabat Mater. My favourite works by Dvorak are the 4th & 9th Symphonies and The Song To The Moon from Rusalka - I really need to listen to Dvorak a bit more though, I havent listened to anything by him in months.. .


Yes, you should definitely break out some more Dvorak, C71. He's such a wonderful composer that seems to fall "between the cracks" a good bit, which is a shame, because he wrote some beautiful; lyrical music.

His symphonic poems should be listened to more though. I'm glad you mentioned his Requiem. That is one of the least played Requiems I've ever seen. I only own one recording of his Requiem, which also contains his Stabat Mater.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

This thread made me horny. Could I ask for recommendation of good recording of those symphonic poems?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

YES YES YES YES

I love DVORAK!

my absolute favorite composer!!


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Dvorak is boring


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Aramis said:


> This thread made me horny. Could I ask for recommendation of good recording of those symphonic poems?












Mid-70's recordings by Rafael Kubelik.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Bach said:


> Dvorak is boring


Well I think you're boring.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Nah son, you know I'm not.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Bach said:


> Nah son, you know I'm not.


Why don't you like Dvorak, Bach? Give me specifics.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> Mid-70's recordings by Rafael Kubelik.


Thanks, I'll try to find it.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

BuddhaBandit said:


> I'm not a huge fan of the Dvorak symphonies (face it- the 9th is pure cheese), but his string quartets and piano quintets are just great. His knack for melodies tends to get bogged down in the syrup of the orchestra, so the smaller chamber ensembles are the perfect vehicle for his tunes.


The 9th is great, the slow movement is very nicely orchestrated I think.


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm addicted to Dvorák! 
Well, I'm addicted to Czech composers in general really, but Dvorák especially is one of my all-time favorites. I love all his Symphonies, the Symphonic Poems and many of his chamber works.. Especially the Piano Quintets and the American SQ.. I also love the Slavonic Dances, and the Violin Sonata and Sonatina.. 
I saw that you mentioned The Water Goblin, Mirror Image, I love that piece, have you heard The Noon Witch, also based on the literature of Erben? It's a personal favorite of mine..


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

andruini said:


> I'm addicted to Dvorák!
> Well, I'm addicted to Czech composers in general really, but Dvorák especially is one of my all-time favorites. I love all his Symphonies, the Symphonic Poems and many of his chamber works.. Especially the Piano Quintets and the American SQ.. I also love the Slavonic Dances, and the Violin Sonata and Sonatina..
> I saw that you mentioned The Water Goblin, Mirror Image, I love that piece, have you heard The Noon Witch, also based on the literature of Erben? It's a personal favorite of mine..


Yes, I've heard all Dvorak's orchestral pieces. "The Noon Witch" is very good. I also like "The Golden Spinning Wheel" a lot.


----------

